# God bless Texas



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

The bounty that this great state provides for us is unreal. I’m fortunate enough to be able to fish for big trout one day down in Baffin and the next I’m watching deer from my stand that would make anyone weak in the knees. I’m as guiltily as anyone who comes on Microskiff and vents about the A$$H$$$$ we deal with on the water day in and day out. But let’s all take a minute and reflect on what this amazing states provides for us in terms of being out in the woods and on the water. 
Remember Goliad!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That's right Derek, Texas is a great state. But how does "Remember Goliad!" make Texas great?


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> That's right Derek,Texas is a great state. But how does Remember Goliad! make Texas great?


If I am correct, which I may not, but at the Alamo the brave men who fought actually said “remember golaid” I maybe wrong.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Also I’m not seeing anyone’s post other that sjrobin.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> If I am correct, which I may not, but at the Alamo the brave men who fought actually said “remember golaid” I maybe wrong.


Goliad was after the Alamo.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Th


TX_Brad said:


> Goliad was after the Alamo.


Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

FYI there is some amazing BBQ in Fannin, if anyone is feeling like taking a tour of the Independence Trail.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Derek Radtke said:


> FYI there is some amazing BBQ in Fannin, if anyone is feeling like taking a tour of the Independence Trail.


BBQ helps make Texas great


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Texans make Texas great !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> Texans make Texas great !


We are closer to being a minority every second...you guys need to get your breed on!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We are closer to being a minority every second...you guys need to get your breed on!


thats what i told her.......


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i remember catching hybrids in lake belton in the morning. then driving to estes flats to fish reds/ trout in the pm with the same zara spook and filleting them all at the ramp.
got some strange looks when asked where the hybrids came from.... i said right out there.


----------

